# What's one of your favorite songs?



## FloofNPoof (Oct 13, 2018)

Preach it!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 13, 2018)

This is a hard question! 





I have a wierd taste
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Edit: oh ONE, wow I’m an idiot :u


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

I like a lot of songs, this is just one of the first of my favorites I could find. My favorite song tends to change very often though


----------



## KyroWolf11 (Oct 13, 2018)

Not my all time favourite... but defiantly one of them.


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 19, 2018)

Not a bad sea shanty


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 29, 2018)

Mine is... Hips don't lie by Shakira


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 29, 2018)

Because why the fuck not?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2018)

This particular live version of it, and the Ronnie James Dio cover.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2018)

Glad the question was phrased one of your favorite songs instead of your favorite song because i'd have a hard time picking just one.

I do like this song alot for whatever reason. : )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2018)

Here's mine.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2018)

Pink Floyd saved my life!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Nov 28, 2018)

Ceremony, New Order

Souvlaki Space Station, Slowdive

Glory Box, Portishead

Pyramid Song, Radiohead

Run Away, Kanye West

I Am Trying to Break Your Heart, Wilco

Last Caress, The Misfits

Pigs (Three Different Ones), Pink Floyd

Sleep, Godspeed You, Black Emperor!

On Meloncholy Hill, Gorillaz

Shook Ones, Pt 2, Mobb Deep

NY State of Mind, Nas

Dead Presidents II, Jay-Z

Pyramids, Frank Ocean

Debaser, The Pixies


Random list is random.

Also Juicy by Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

*Krewella - Alive (Pegboard Nerds Remix) [Dubstep]
*
This is probably one of the Pegboard Nerds' best remixes.


----------



## rekcerW (Jan 27, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Ceremony, New Order
> 
> Souvlaki Space Station, Slowdive
> 
> ...


the title of this post says you're totally that person that everybody else has to wait for in a lineup.

also, because it's a super hard call, i'll default to the shit that got me through hard times


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

rekcerW said:


> the title of this post says you're totally that person that everybody else has to wait for in a lineup.
> 
> also, because it's a super hard call, i'll default to the shit that got me through hard times



I'll try to take that as a compliment.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 28, 2019)

oldie goldie


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## firezone44 (Feb 2, 2019)

i don't really have a fav but i do keep returning too this and the songs of metal gear revengeance  during the bosses.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

did the lyric video since the cover for the album could possibly be classified NSFW so... but this a song to get a locker room on a Friday night in October FIRED UP


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Feb 2, 2019)

Aaahhh, there's too many! This is the one I've recently taken a liking to though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2019)

Kiba Wolf makes really good FurCon videos! Check em out!


----------



## Bink (Feb 3, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Kiba Wolf makes really good FurCon videos! Check em out!


Ahh! Now I can’t wait til MFF 2019, turns out I’m an hour or so away, so I HAVE to go! I’m just a bit intimidated because it’s _so huge..._ might try Indy fur con too for a less crowded experience haha x3.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2019)

Bink said:


> Ahh! Now I can’t wait til MFF 2019, turns out I’m an hour or so away, so I HAVE to go! I’m just a bit intimidated because it’s _so huge..._ might try Indy fur con too for a less crowded experience haha x3.


JUST DO IT!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2019)

Such a jammin' song!!


----------



## Furrium (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Ahhh!! The hairspray days!!(so glad my hair would only grow into an afro mullet)


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

I have a lot of favourite Songs. But the one I can't stop listening to is Professional Griefers by deadmau5.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

Impossible to say accurately, but this one I think is pretty high on the list


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m looking at some random crap all the time, so I can never really say what I like because it’s different all the time


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 31, 2019)

One of the most relaxing pieces of music ever from quite possibly my favourite band ever:


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 23, 2019)

Ah, I got the perfect one! It’s called Light, by Sleeping at Last. This song makes me feel all warm and fuzzy when I listen to it.


----------



## Arca (Apr 25, 2019)

Any time someone asks me what one of my favorite songs are, that scene from the Matrix where Neo and Trinity are choosing their weapons runs through my head. There are just so many!
That said, one of my favorite songs:

"Summer Breeze," by Seals & Crofts


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

Just one? Well if I have to pick _just one_ song from Gunship that is my favorite, it's Revel in Your Time.




(But also Woken Furies gets a mention because it's like number 1.1 on my list, only barely not #1.)


----------

